# Axiom SL vs Axiom SLX



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all - I am currently riding a Seven Axiom S that I LOVE. I split my time between two cities (work in one, live in the other) and also split my riding between the two, one on my Seven, the other on a Felt that I own. Of course I much prefer the Seven. I had a little financial gain recently that enables me to splurge on a new bike to replace the Felt. Any opinions on the SL vs SLX? Seems weight oriented? FYI I am 5'11" 165 lbs. Both places I ride are very flat, although I do ride hills on trips occasionally. All of my riding is for fun, exercise and recreation. Typical rides are 25-40 miles, alone or in small groups, riding 16-22 mph depending on how big the group is. When I spec'd my current Seven, I went "middle of the road" on just about everything.

Thanks for any thoughts or input.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

imo, the SL is the best of both worlds... lighter than S but stronger than SLX..


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

It is weight oriented and you are riding on flat terrain; not much benefit to be realized from an ultralight frame.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> It is weight oriented and you are riding on flat terrain; not much benefit to be realized from an ultralight frame.


Excellent point, thanks!


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

What would be really great experiment would be for you to have them build you an SL with the same fit/geo as you S .... and then report if there really is much difference in ride quality. 

Here's how I spec'd my SL out:
Handling - 5
Drive Trail Rigidity - 9
Vertical Compliance - 4
Weight to Performance - 8 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/seven/2011-axiom-sl-266922.html


----------



## jstorm940 (Oct 24, 2010)

kmak said:


> Hi all - I am currently riding a Seven Axiom S that I LOVE. I split my time between two cities (work in one, live in the other) and also split my riding between the two, one on my Seven, the other on a Felt that I own. Of course I much prefer the Seven. I had a little financial gain recently that enables me to splurge on a new bike to replace the Felt. Any opinions on the SL vs SLX? Seems weight oriented? FYI I am 5'11" 165 lbs. Both places I ride are very flat, although I do ride hills on trips occasionally. All of my riding is for fun, exercise and recreation. Typical rides are 25-40 miles, alone or in small groups, riding 16-22 mph depending on how big the group is. When I spec'd my current Seven, I went "middle of the road" on just about everything.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts or input.


I have a new Axiom SLX and I weigh about 143 now. My former bike was a very stiff
Cannondale Alum. (old model, CAAD 4).

Its light, and very comfortable but not as stiff as the Cannondale, not even close.
How much of that is just the frame, or the bottom bracket I don't know. I have a standard bottom bracket with Campy Chorus crank etc. 
Seven does have a BB30 option I believe.

But if stiffness is an issue for climbing or sprinting I would either go with the SL or
have Seven build the SLX with stiffness in mind. It will be heavier for sure, but
probably not noticeable on the flat.

Of course with the money you might save on the SL vs the SLX you could shave some
grams with more expensive components too.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I just wonder how much beefing up an SLX would detract from the advantages of buying an SLX over an SL.

I also think stiffness is being oversold in bike marketing.


----------



## jstorm940 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dajianshan said:


> I just wonder how much beefing up an SLX would detract from the advantages of buying an SLX over an SL.
> 
> I also think stiffness is being oversold in bike marketing.


I agree on beefing up the SLX. Probably better to go with the SL.
But I do feel a difference in stiffness with climbing. I use Strava
on a number of segments that include pretty steep hills of varying length,
and some flatter sections where I attempt to ride all out for about 6 miles.

when comparing times for the same ride segments between the two bikes
I definitely see a big difference on the flats, though I am not sure why. I think
its most likely the fact that the Seven is quite a bit smaller than the cannondale
is, and much better sized for me. I likely have a more aero postion on the seven.
And I have Zipp 101 wheels on the Seven, which are more aerodynamic than
the mavic open pro, shallow rims on the Cdale. Definitely faster on the flats.

On the hills though, I can match the times of the cdale with the seven sometimes.
And the Seven is probably 2 lbs lighter but not as stiff as the Cdale. I don't think the
power transfer is as immediate as with the Cdale. Of course, at the end of the day
the pain is not there either .


----------

